# Today in the Fishroom ~ 4/19/08 F0 Honduran Managuense



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

Four shots of the wild male male Managuense from LaCieba, Honduras. He is one half of a breeding pair. BAD attitude...love it.


----------



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

Wow! Nice! How big is he? How old?


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

oh wow! very very nice Jag! beautiful male!

not to bother you, but do you have any more pics of your synspilum, i seen it when searching on google, and was, to put it simply, amazed at how perfect it was.


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

Nice Jag! 8)


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

Thanks for the kind remarks. The male is about 10" in total length...and just over three years old.

Gage...I put those Synspilum in the pond to make room in the large tank for some grow outs. Thanks.


----------



## RDFISHGUY (Mar 21, 2005)

Very good shots ! The only comment I'd make is to move your signature off the subject otherwise great work.


----------



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

I agree that the signature takes away from the pic but it also keeps it safe from "pirates". LOL!


----------



## cuddlefish (Jul 16, 2005)

Stunning fish Aquamojo, I always enjoy your submissions. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

The problem putting the sig off to the side of the fish is that it becomes insanely easy to edit the sig out and still have the pic of the fish. And since that's been an issue with some of his pics before, it really is a good idea.


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

That's exactly why I put the watermark on the fish.

Thanks all.

Here's something interesting...I have two pair of the Yellow Labridens that are breeding in a 180 gallon tank. They are the only fish in that tank. When one pair has fry, the other two change to this color pattern.


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

Mo can you show the color pattern of the breeding pair for comparison.


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

Reiner said:


> Mo can you show the color pattern of the breeding pair for comparison.


I have to apologize. I just cut and pasted and didn't realize it was in a post where I didn't have that photo. Here's the feamle in breeding dress.

Momma Labridens:





































The male is in hiding. Apparently momma has some "hormonal issues" that prevent her from playing nice.


----------



## ford (Oct 10, 2006)

Wow Awesome fish and pic


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

She is quiet stunning in her breeding dress. Are you growing out thefry and how big are they now?


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Aquamojo said:


> That's exactly why I put the watermark on the fish.


Not that I personally would, but anyone interested in stealing those photos and removing the watermark could easily do so... Photoshop makes everyone an artist, eh? Or at least a thief... I have the same concerns about my photography (mostly casual/fashion stuff), but as long as you have the originals, you can always just order a cease-usage through a lawyer (if you really care ).


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

dielikemoviestars said:


> Aquamojo said:
> 
> 
> > That's exactly why I put the watermark on the fish.
> ...


Yes I realize that their are thieves and dishonest people out there who would take the time to remove the watermark. Thankfully most of the people that want to use my photos for one reason or another have been kind enough to write and ask. My general rule or thumb is that if they are making money from the photo...then so do I. I've donated quite a few to various websites. I also subscribe to a service that alerts me anytime one of my photos are posted in tact thanks to an embedded watermark feature. THAT...you can't remove.


----------

